# Troubleshooting an Onkyo 604



## jimndess (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,,

Got a question for anyone reading; I have an Onkyo 604 about 1 1/2 yrs old. Trying to troubleshoot this thing today, but now I need help. All was working fine last nite, running sat box w/hdmi through recv, then hmdi to tv for the video. 

Turned system on today and receiver would not play any audio, recv turns on and I see the video on the tv but no audio. Switched recv to tuner and same thing no audio through speakers. Any ideas or suggestions of what I can look at or try to adjust???????

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo Receivers*



jimndess said:


> Hello,,
> 
> Got a question for anyone reading; I have an Onkyo 604 about 1 1/2 yrs old. Trying to troubleshoot this thing today, but now I need help. All was working fine last nite, running sat box w/hdmi through recv, then hmdi to tv for the video.
> 
> ...


Hi Jimmy,

Try this: 1. Turn your receiver OFF (Standby).
2. Unplug the power cord from the wall outlet and wait for at least 5 seconds.
3. Then plug back the power cord, and turn your receiver back ON.

Let me know if this fix your problem.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Working last night, but not working this morning... :scratch: Did you change anything? Sounds like it may be time for a new receiver.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Working last night, but not working this morning... :scratch: Did you change anything? Sounds like it may be time for a new receiver.


Lol, Sonnie. It might only need a simple reboot, you know that with any receivers.
The processors inside sometimes get too hot or confused, or depressed or something like that. 
They just need a second chance to life, a little refreshing, a shot of adrenaline, a kick in the butt, a revitalization, a revivification, a recharge, a reboot, a microcomputer restart (you know, just like your own computer).

Or maybe perhaps, and just maybe, it needs a total face lift, or a full replacement, like it's caput. :unbelievable:

But before giving up and come to the worst conclusion, it deserves our best hopes, don't you think? :yes:


----------



## jimndess (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys...Tried what you said LOTR, unplugged unit, waited and plugged back in, still no sound on any speaker even in tuner mode....tried an entire unit reboot, once I turned recv back on still no sound....im gonna pull it out of the cabinet completely this weekend and restart connections from scratch I think, see if I can find anything "weird"

Or any other thoughts?

jimmy


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Jimmy,

Look at the end of your manual, in the "Troubleshooting" section.
Try a Master Reset.

Good luck,

Bob


----------

